# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  تعبت من دواء primolut-nor لانزال الدورة

## زهرة البنفسج^

بنات احنا حجزنا للحج وكل شي بس دورتي مانزلت وموعدها قريب بس اتاخرت وماشي حمل وكل شهر تتاخر زياده تعبت وخديت دواء لانزال الدورة وصارلي 4 ايام ومانزل شي والدكتورة اتقول من يومين ادا كلت الدواء بتنزل 

ولاشي من الكلام اللي اتقوله 

احس اني تعبت ومرضت ورجفه ف جسمي

والحين ابي اعرف شسوي والله احس ادمرت خلاص والدورة ماتبي تنزل تعبت نفسيا 

انا منحوسه ومقروده كل سنه جي ندفع وانخسر وماانروح حتى زوجي يدمر مني 

وقتله هالسنه سير بروحك خلاص انا تعبت ارف 

واسم الدواء لانزال الدورة primolut-nor 

واخده مرتين باليوم لمده خمس ايام

وماكو فايده وادا وقفت الدواء احسها ماراح تنزل خلاص

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## thariya

ماعرف هالسوالف,,الله يعينج وماتتبهدلين :Smile: 
بس هالدواء وحدة خبرتني انه توقف الدووووووورة مب اتنزلها؟؟
انا كنت ناوية اخذ نفسه عشان ماتنزل الدورة,,قبل الموعد ب3ايااااااااااام,,,,,اخذه ليما ارجع من الحج,,,حبتين فاليوم؟؟

----------


## البططه

فتحي قوقل واكتبي ( التمرة العجيبة ) 

--> وااااايد يمدحونهااا لإنزال الدورة والتنظيف والحمل واشياء كثيييره ~

هي تمره واعشاب التاجره ام زايد تسويها بس عندها مندوبات في كذا منطقه صراحه ما جربتها بس قريت تجارب اللي استخدموا التمره وحسيت اني مرتاااااحه لها يعني احس لو تلخطبت علي الدورة في يوم من الايام لا سمح الله بجرب هالتمره العجيبة .
لدرجة ان وحده تقول ان امها وقفت الدورة عندها لمدة سنتين او ثلاث ( سن اليأس أظن ) وكلت هالتمره كمن مرررره ونزززلت عليها الدوره ^^ .

والسموووحه ع القصوور وان شاء الله اكون نفعتج ^^ ..!

----------


## @الحلا كله@

الله يعينج
بس اللي انا اعرفه انه هذا الحبوب لوقف الدوره مو نزولها
وانا استخدمه صار لي كم يوم عشان بروح الحج ان شاء الله

----------


## uae_student

اكلي اناناس فرش ولو يكون الحامض مب الحلو وايد زين...شوفي رشووفه يمكن تفيدج وشربي قرفة وان شاء الله خير

----------


## fatmah.s

حبوووبه انا الحين استخدم هالدواااء 

الدكتورة وصفته لي عسب يوقف الدووورة ....

اخذ حبه كل يووم ولمده عشرين يوووم .. لما توقفين عنها وبعد ثلاااث اياام رااح تنزل لج الدووورة 

الدكتوورة وصفته لي عسب ينظم الدورة والهرموناات بعد ...

----------


## sat99

حبيبتي هذه الحبوب لتأخير الدوره أنا الدكتوره عطتني لهم عشان بروح الحج والدوره بتي في وقت الحج وقالتلي خذيهم قبل موعد الدوره بأسبوع أنا أنصحش كملي عليهم وكليهم حتى ترجعي من الحج

----------


## نفسجة

حبيبتي انتي فاهمة الموضوع بالمقلووب

هههه

----------


## *أم خليفه*

انا ان شاء الله باخذ ها الحبوب قبل لا اسير عشان توقفها وتتركينها قبل ما تردين بيوم ,, وتنزل بعد 3 ايام تقريبا,, وايد زين الحبوب ,, اذا سفرج قريب خذيهن لين ترجعين,, واتركيهن,, وبتنزل عليج ان شاء الله,, لا تقولين عن نفسج منحوسه ما ادري شو,, مب زين,, والله يبلغج الحج السنه ان شاء الله ,,

----------


## uae2040

UP UP UP

----------


## زهرة البنفسج^

كيف بعد فاهمه السالفه بالمقلوب

ترا المفروض يوم موعد السفر 12 تزل الدورة قبها باسبوعين بس مانزلت

ورحت للدكتورة قلت لها ابي اوقف الدورة فتره الحج قالت لااااااااااااااااااااااا

الافضل انه انزلها قبل قلت لها يصير قالت اكييييييييييييييييد

وقالت لي يومين وتاكلين الدواء بتنزل الدورة ولانزل شي 

والحين كملت خمس ايام وماشي شي

واتصلت فيها وضحكت وقالت لي لازم بتنزلاصبري متى اصبر 

اخاف تنزل قبل السفر باربع ايام شو اللفايده وانا تنزل عندي 5 او 6 بس مرات خفيف

احسها دمرتني ودمرت صحتي كله ازوع وارجع وادوووخ وثقل بريلي ولوعه جبد 

ومااكل عدل ورجفه في جسمي وخفقان في القلب واااايد 

وشكيت اني حامل بعد وسويت فحص منزلي ودم وظلع سالب

مااقول غير ربي ينتقم من هالدكتورة خربت علي 

والحيم مااعرف شو بيكون موقفي عند زوجي

وانا قريت وايد عن هالحبوب وعرفت انا توقف الدورة 

واستغربت من الدكتورة

----------


## @أم عمر@

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/musfghp244ykgwblrc3r.gif[/IMG]

----------


## أهبل عاقلة

هلا اختي..بالعكس هالدواء اتوقف الدوره..وانا بنفسي روحت للدكتوره وقلت لها ابا دواء لاني بروح الحج..وعطتني شرات الدواء...

وقالت لي بعد ماتردين من الحج ودري الدواء عسب ينتظم لج

----------


## ام طيوفه

انا بصراحه شاكه اني حامل بس ان شاء الله بروح الحج وبتوكل على ربي بس بسوي فحص قبل اذا مب حامل باخذ هالحبوب اللي قلتي عنهن عشان ما اتييني الدوره ويوم برجع بوقفهن عسب تنزل

----------


## بنتـ DXB

هالحبوب توقف الدوره مب تنزلها

----------


## فاطمةالحمادي

اسمحيلي الدكتورة موووووووووووووول ما تفهم

فديتج معروف عن هالدواء انه يحبس الدورة اثناء الاستعمال

وينزلها يوم توقفينها

يعني لا تتريينها تنزل وانتي بعدج تستعملينها

----------


## أم حـــشـــر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
غناتي هالدواء يوقف الدورة مثل ماقالوا الأخوات جزاهم الله خير
وتقريبا المعظم من الأخوات صاروا بادين فيه ومنهم أنا بعد معهم

إذا تبغين الشور إستشيري دكتوره ثانيه وخبريها بالحاصل معاج وفهميها الوضع بالكامل 
وأكيد راح تتداركي الوضع وربك بيعطيك على قدر نيتك 


ربي معاج وييسر كل أمرج لما فيه خير وبركه يارب

----------


## للي المهيري

الله يساعدج وتروحين الحج ومثل ما قالو الخوات روحي دكتوره ثانيه وبسرعه لان ما في وقت وبعدين نفسيج وايد تعبانه وهذا يأثر والله عندج

----------


## UM ZAYED1

*حبوبه هذه الحبوب توقف الدوره ماتنزلها سيري عند دكتوره ثانيه وخبريها بوضعك وربي ان شاءالله يكتبليج الحج هذه السنه ان شاءالله ....*

----------


## جدايل

فعلا ..هذي الحبوب حق رفع الدوره...لكن مرت أخوي خذتها يومين مدري ثلاث عسب ترفع الدوره في رمضان .. وبعد يومين وقفت , وبعد يومين نزلت عليها , فانت توكلي على الله وان شاءالله تنزل قبل الحج وثفتكين .. الله يسرلج أمورج

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*حبيبتي هاي حبوب تاخير الدورة مب نزولها*

----------


## # كل الاحساس#

غريبة هالدكتورة
معقولة ماتفرق بين حبوب التأخير وحبوب التنزيل ..؟

----------


## الجوري18

على علمي هذه حبوب لمنع الدوره ويأخذ قبل الدوره بثلاث ايام واذا تركتيها تنزل الدوره ثالث يوم أورابع يوم من تركها

----------


## &&& ميس &&&

* التوتر يأثر عليها ... ريحي بالج شويه و لا تفكرين بها بتنزل*

----------

